# Case Farmall 95 3pt adjustment



## Dillon Knopp (Jul 1, 2020)

On my farmall the 3pt arms raise just fine but they lower so slowly that they are basically unusable. I’ve tried messing with the adjustment next to the right armrest but it makes no difference. Any ideas as to what is causing this issue?


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

If you stand on them do they drop faster? If it does, the weight of a plow or mower would make it drop normally.


----------



## Dillon Knopp (Jul 1, 2020)

rhino said:


> If you stand on them do they drop faster? If it does, the weight of a plow or mower would make it drop normally.


I had a 4 row 3pt planter hooked to it and it didn’t make any difference on the drop speed


----------

